# Join my friend Andy Biggs at 12PM EST today for his free Lightroom & Wildlife webinar



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 18, 2020)

> Looking for something productive to do this week? If you are unable to get to work or if you are looking to improve your wildlife post-processing skills in Adobe Lightroom, come spend an hour with me as I go through my own workflow, using Lightroom as the tool. This is not intended to teach you Lightroom, rather it is intended to show you how I use Lightroom for my own photographs and how to streamline the processing of images.
> 
> Do you ever go back and move a slider and everything falls apart and has to be re-done?
> Do you understand how to do masking in the local adjustment tools?
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 18, 2020)

Would have loved this. Tried to join the meeting for about 40 minutes, finally gave up...


----------



## immaculens (Mar 18, 2020)

Dang - hope this is posted on youtube or wherever - please let us know if you post it ~


----------

